# budget subwoofer for Atom v4, CC-170 (< $400)



## expatCanuck (Dec 31, 2010)

Greetings -

New to HTS & home theatre generally.

I'd like to augment our system with a subwoofer, more for movies than music, 
tho' 'musicality' would be nice.

I'm supplementing 4 wall-mounted Paradigm Atoms (v4) and a CC-170 under the screen, 
driven by an HK AVR245.

Budget: $400. Less is more.

I don't need earth-shattering rumble, as we'd like to stay on good terms with our downstairs neighbors.

Accuracy is preferable to thump.

Room is 15' L x 11' W x 9' H.

Recommendations welcome.

Thanks kindly,

- Richard


----------



## knightsofni (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi I am not sure of your current location, but I would look into a HSU STF-2
I have had 1 for 3 years without a problem and it is a great value.
Regards
Knights


----------



## expatCanuck (Dec 31, 2010)

Location? Oh ... USA. Just outside of Boston.


----------



## knightsofni (Dec 30, 2010)

USA you are in luck then all the ID companies will have reasonable shipping.
I am in Canada so the shipping can be a killer.
The STF-2 is currently $319 + $39 shipping. 
The Atoms are great BTW, blended with a decent sub you should have a great system for the money, I have owned a few Paradigms and those Atoms are quite surprising.
There are some new companies like Lava etc, but I have not seen or heard them personally.
I am getting a new 15" sub soon, but the STF-2 is going nowhere despite getting offers for it already!
Proven quality
Regards
Knights


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Emotiva Ultra Sub 10 for $369 delivered should get consideration. You can evaluate it and if you don't want it can return it within 30 days for a full purchase price refund.


----------



## expatCanuck (Dec 31, 2010)

Had I caught the Emotiva old-stock sale on fleaBay, I would've acquired one of those.

Just recently learned of the AVS discount on LavaSubs, which tipped the scales that way. 

LSP10 ordered. We'll see how it goes.

Thanks to both of you for your suggestions.

All the best in 2011.

- *Richar*d


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If you want accuracy for music application a sealed sub will generally yield better results. The Lava subs may be adequate for HT applications; a sealed sub like the Emotiva will likely be better matched to those nice Paradigm monitors for music. A discount is a value only if other objectives are not compromised.


----------



## expatCanuck (Dec 31, 2010)

> A discount is a value only if other objectives are not compromised.

Agreed -- tho' sometimes a compromise is in order. 
I very rarely have the opportunity to just sit and enjoy music. 
(I'm more likely to be creating it. (oldWithoutMoney DOT c o m))

And there _is_ the WAF to consider.

In any event, if it doesn't work for me, I'll return it -- the in-home trial is indeed just that.

Cheers,

- Richard


----------

